# Airport doesn't recognize my HP 4000



## thebriarman (May 13, 2011)

I have an Airport and have an HP 4000 printer connected to it.  My Macbook found and added the HP easily through the airport and can print fine.  My PC laptop cannot add the HP because the Airport can't find it.  However, when the Macbook is running, the PC can find the HP through the Airport.  When the Macbook is off, the PC can't find the HP.  Anyone have any ideas?  I'm running Windows 7.


----------



## Satcomer (May 13, 2011)

Because you didn't think things through when you setup that printer to be 'Shared' under OS X.  When OS X is off or sleeping the Windows box will not be able to print.

I was wondering if this HP printer is USB to the Mac or an Airport router or Ethernet connection to a switch?


----------



## thebriarman (May 13, 2011)

The HP 4000 is not USB capable so I've got an Ethernet connection to the Airport.  I am running Windows 7.  I've tried assigning the printer's IP address, 192.168.15.22 to the port and that doesn't work.  I've tried assigning the Airport's IP address to the port and that doesn't work.  The printer has HP Jetdirect available and also has Apple Talk turned on but it's not talking


----------



## Satcomer (May 13, 2011)

thebriarman said:


> The HP 4000 is not USB capable so I've got an Ethernet connection to the Airport.  I am running Windows 7.  I've tried assigning the printer's IP address, 192.168.15.22 to the port and that doesn't work.  I've tried assigning the Airport's IP address to the port and that doesn't work.  The printer has HP Jetdirect available and also has Apple Talk turned on but it's not talking



Actually according to HP's Prodoct Specs say it could have USB. 

So go to HP's IP address of 192.168.15.22 by putting this IP into your favorite browser address bar. This way you can go to the printer's wiki page and maybe turn on Bonjour in that printer. Then you can install the Bonjour Print Services for Windows. Then add the networked printer driver to the Windows machine.


----------



## thebriarman (May 13, 2011)

Thanks for the info.  Unfortunately, I can't browse to the IP address.  There is something the Airport doesn't like, I guess when communicating through a PC.  Like I mentioned before, the Macbook sees the HP fine through the Airport, but the PC doesn't so there's obviously some issue or compatibility problem with the Airport/PC/HP.  I spent some time on the phone with the Apple guys and they couldn't figure it out either.  Tried the Bonjour thing and it couldn't find the HP either.  Also, the instructions said it would put my printer up on the net so it was available to all.  It didn't give any instructions as to how to name it, etc.


----------



## Satcomer (May 13, 2011)

That is most defiantly strange you can't bring the printer's wiki up (use no www. In the address).  

Now if I read into your post is the printer plugged in to an Airport Extreme or just a third party router/switch?


----------



## thebriarman (May 13, 2011)

Ethernet from HP Laserjet 4000 to the Airport


----------



## Satcomer (May 13, 2011)

Then when you install the printer driver in the Windows machine go to the control Panel, Printers and add a networked printer by the IP address.  When the Control Panel, Printer guide asked you for the driver, point it to the installed printer driver in Windows.


----------



## thebriarman (May 14, 2011)

I really appreciate your help on this.  I've already done that with no luck.  I cannot browse to or see the printer through the Airport.  I have the IP address and install the printer as normal, get a message saying it's installed but it isn't.  What's happening is Windows is installing the printer driver set up the the TCP/IP port designated for the printer's IP address, but it will not communicate through the Airport to the printer.  This is a known issue, apparently, with Mac but they haven't got an answer for it yet.


----------



## Android1984 (May 15, 2011)

thebriarman said:


> I really appreciate your help on this.  I've already done that with no luck.  I cannot browse to or see the printer through the Airport.  I have the IP address and install the printer as normal, get a message saying it's installed but it isn't.  What's happening is Windows is installing the printer driver set up the the TCP/IP port designated for the printer's IP address, but it will not communicate through the Airport to the printer.  This is a known issue, apparently, with Mac but they haven't got an answer for it yet.



Which airport do you have and does it have the latest firmware? I don't think anyone has asked this yet. Also, where did you find out this is a known issue? I believe that printer may be old. I work with 4250tns at my job and we bought them new 6 years ago. Hp does have some Mac compatiblity issues. I remember they pulled working drivers for Laserjet 1020 and claimed no compatibility. There are places you can download open source drivers. Anyways, I'm getting off topic.


----------



## Satcomer (May 15, 2011)

thebriarman said:


> I really appreciate your help on this.  I've already done that with no luck.  I cannot browse to or see the printer through the Airport.  I have the IP address and install the printer as normal, get a message saying it's installed but it isn't.  What's happening is Windows is installing the printer driver set up the the TCP/IP port designated for the printer's IP address, but it will not communicate through the Airport to the printer.  This is a known issue, apparently, with Mac but they haven't got an answer for it yet.



Well I am starting to think there might be something wrong with the printer. 
As a networked printer Windows should be able to ping and print to that NETWORKED printer. From both computers can you ping the printer?


Now I have couple of questions.

1. What version of OS X are you running on the Mac? 

2. What "Airport" have you been talking about? An Extreme, Time Capsule or Express? What year did you buy the "Airport"?

3. Are you using all wireless or Ethernet of a mix of both?


----------



## thebriarman (May 17, 2011)

I got my answer from a Macosx tech!!  My printer works!  Here's his response in the hopes it will help someone else.  Thanks to all who contributed.

Your daughter's macbook is likely using appletalk to connect/print - which you don't have.

The Airport Extr Base is a router.
The printer's IP address is not within the normal local-only IP addressrange, so the router knows to route any request for IP address209.x.x.x to the internet!

There is a programfor PC called HP Web JetAdmin (download from HP - free). It will makeit easy for you to set the printer's IP address to be in the local IPrange. Most likely, the local-reserved IP range used by your AEBS is10.0.0.1-10.0.0.254. Set the printer's IP to a number "away from" whatthe computers are getting automatically (it's called by DHCP). So, ifthe computers are 10.0.0.2 and 10.0.0.3, make the printer 10.0.0.100.


----------



## thebriarman (May 17, 2011)

Problem solved, thread closed!  Yes!!


----------

